# Space Pod Fusion Core?



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Hey guys,
does anyone make a space pod fusion core lighting kit for the Moebius pod?
Been looking for ages.
Jim


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Voodoofx does. Check Voodoofx.com


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Here's the link;
http://www.voodoofx.com/fiberfx.htm

I'm hoping that some day a nice lighting kit will become available for this model that is effectively powered by a watch battery.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

fire91bird said:


> Voodoofx does. Check Voodoofx.com


And it's amazing! :wave:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is a video of the Voodoo FX fusion core light kit in action:



I did not choose to make the fusion glass opaque. You are supposed to make it so you cannot see the inside with the light electronics showing, but I liked the way it looked. I also modified the placement of the switch so I could have everything self-contained, with no external wires or battery showing. Everything is hidden inside the body, under the dashboard. Even the 9 volt battery!

You can use the two interior lights for the front exterior "headlights" if you choose. But I wanted all the photoetch and decals to show better. 

I modified the floor to fit the electronics by raising it a little. It is a step-up for Will Robinson, so he can see out the viewport! 










I put the big front window panel on without glue. then I used silver RC car pin striping tape to seal the seam. This way, I can change the battery without destroying the ship!










Picture of interior lights in ceiling:










Way more info than you asked for. I'm pretty proud of this! One of the few things that I didn't screw up! Total excuse to post pics! :wave:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Very nice! Thanks for posting.
I was hoping to find JUST the chase circuit as LED's are pretty easy to wire up, this system has two added LED's and the price is a bit steep for just the chase board that I need. If nothing else shows up, I'll have to bite.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I kinda went nuts with this one and bought all the photo etch and aftermarket decals available. I've wanted this model since I saw the show back in the 60's! Now I can say I can die now!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I would look at stuff like this...

http://www.lightgod.com/categories/Lightgod/Custom-Flashing-Pins.aspx

http://www.coolcircuit.com/gadgets/2009/03/28/led-chaser-face/


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Hunch said:


> Very nice! Thanks for posting.
> I was hoping to find JUST the chase circuit as LED's are pretty easy to wire up, this system has two added LED's and the price is a bit steep for just the chase board that I need. If nothing else shows up, I'll have to bite.


http://www.onlineauction.com/index...._id=1442487&title=Led_Chaser_Sequencer_Kit-2C

This is what I'll be using in mine, normally I would build my own but when I find something at a good price and does what I need it to, I have no problem using it. I did add transistors to the output so I could drive more then one LED on each output, it went from 20ma to 500ma (up to 25 LEDs per output). Plus, it has a lot of sequence and speed options all for about $13.00, not bad........:thumbsup: This is an older version of what's in the link but functions the same.


----------



## GEH737 (Aug 9, 1999)

I put the Voodoo FX in mine - loved how it turned out. The base isn't finished, and I wish there was a way to dial down the intensity of the LED's - but Randy's suggestion to use the diffusion plastic was 100% correct. Randy's already taught me everything I know about soldering LED's and building these circuits. His help and approach is greatly appreciated.

http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i302/GEH737/Miscellaneous/?action=view&current=IMG_0083.mp4


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

teslabe said:


> http://www.onlineauction.com/index...._id=1442487&title=Led_Chaser_Sequencer_Kit-2C
> 
> This is what I'll be using in mine, normally I would build my own but when I find something at a good price and does what I need it to, I have no problem using it. I did add transistors to the output so I could drive more then one LED on each output, it went from 20ma to 500ma (up to 25 LEDs per output). Plus, it has a lot of sequence and speed options all for about $13.00, not bad........:thumbsup: This is an older version of what's in the link but functions the same.


Thanks so much, this seems to be the way to :thumbsup:.


----------

